# looking for new Xbox360 game !!!



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

as per title really!

looking for new eggbox game for random nights when im bored of forza4 and just need something to do...

i was thinking of skyrim but thats been out awhile and was wondering are there any new games comming out soon i should wait for?

so mighty DW ideas??

ps i have all the cods and am fed up of the same old looking for somthing new :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Skyrim is without doubt the greatest game Ive played....So much so that Im now extremely bored of forza and ill prob only play it on sunday.

But if RPG/fantasy type games arent really your thing then you could hate it.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Forza horizon :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Starwars! , resident evil , my brother in law has got skyrim and loves it, 
When I'm bored of driving/racing I jump on battlefield more than COD then when I'm bored of that I'm back on forza or F1,
Used to love resident evil years back even though it was slow going but thinking of trying the latest one out to see what it's like now.
The new aliens is coming out soon which looks pretty good.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

When i get bored i go old school with COD 2 or Halo 2 , carnt beat the classics :lol:


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

you could try the assassins creed games out mate I love them. not an egg box game the game is massive takes a lot of time to complete and get all the acheviments


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Gotta b grand theft auto 5 when it comes out!! I love um:argie:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The new resident evil Racoon city is ok but I completed it in 2 1/2 hours as it's a multiplayer game even if you don't want it to be. I'm well into Mass effect 3 at the moment it's a good mix of first person and tactical thinking with loads of choices through the game which all have an effect on the dynamics


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Halo Reach... then HALO 4


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

John74 said:


> Halo 2 , carnt beat the classics :lol:


Good man... always loved a bit of Zanzibar on live (until it stopped)


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers for the ideas I've played the halo games bit bored of racing (got forza for that) maybe I'll just just have buy a couple an see what I fancy haha any body have a copy of skyrim or bf3 to offload ?


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Battlefield 3 exceptional game and best Ive played just cant put it down:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ssx 2012 ?


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

silverback said:


> ssx 2012 ?


IMO a complete let down, Yes its not a bad game but I always kept thinking its no Tricky


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Surprised no 1 has put this quality and I meen quality game: bioshock 1 and 2. Unless uv played it. It's a really great game and well addictive once u start playing u won't stop!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Skyrim! Epic game, easily the best game I've played for a long long time. I've put 30 hours in and have only just completed the main storyline with hundreds of side missions left to do. The detail it does into is just ridiculous. The world feels genuinely 'alive', especially when walking through the forests hunting animals!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Surprised no 1 has put this quality and I meen quality game: bioshock 1 and 2. Unless uv played it. It's a really great game and well addictive once u start playing u won't stop!


agree with bioshock .

portal is my fav game on xbox (buy the orange box , get 5 great games in one pack , about £15)


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Dead space 1&2. I'm man enough to admit number 2 scared me so much I threw the controller on the floor turned the xbox off and haven't played it since.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

stevobeavo said:


> Dead space 1&2. I'm man enough to admit number 2 scared me so much I threw the controller on the floor turned the xbox off and haven't played it since.


Play it in a darkened room in a gaming chair with the surround speakers right in your ears, properly scary! :doublesho


----------



## Scotty229 (Apr 22, 2012)

battlefield 3 or the new ghost recon (future soldier) thats coming out soon (sometime in may?) looks pretty good, but that depends how much you like a more tactical shooter, compared to the good old run and gun attitude of cod! haha!


----------

